# The application failed to initialize properly 0xc0150004



## wreck4ge (Jan 15, 2008)

hi, first of all i'd like to say i'm aware there's someone with an similar if not identical problem earlier, but i tried reading the thread, and stuff that he was asked to delete are not found in mine. so i guess the problem is unique? i'm not entirely sure what's the problem with my comp but thanks in advance for any help rendered  basically i cant run msn messenger. currently i havent found out if it affects other programs as yet. so, here goes.

oh btw, i'm using a macbook, with boot camp installed. so the processes and stuff might be a little weird. thanks!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:23:47 AM, on 1/15/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppleOSSMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppleTimeSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\STacSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IRW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Boot Camp\KbdMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\VPC32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.cuteworm.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IRW] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IRW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apple_KbdMgr] C:\Program Files\Boot Camp\KbdMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O23 - Service: Apple OS Switch Manager (AppleOSSMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppleOSSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Time Service (AppleTimeSrv) - Apple Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\AppleTimeSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 4328 bytes


----------



## wreck4ge (Jan 15, 2008)

Update: i'm unable to access microsoft visual studio 2005 too..any help would be appreciated  thanks!


----------



## wreck4ge (Jan 15, 2008)

I have found the problem, AND the solution to the problem.. i've found a website that gives you both. in the case anyone comes here with the same problem.. i hope its not against the rules to post a website link here. if it is just remove the post. thanks 

http://blogs.msdn.com/heaths/archiv...pack-1-rollback-breaks-some-applications.aspx


----------

